# Cryptoheros panamensis



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

Anybody ever kept these? I got a real nice looking pair tonight. I have kept a lot of the Cryptoheros species but never this one. Just wondering if they are the same in terms of tank mates, and setup. Currently i just threw them in an empty 40 breeder but i also have an empty 55 that i want to make a CA community. Can anybody suggest a good community tankmate? I was thinking Apistograma or other dwarf cichlid but Im not sure how aggressive the 'Panamensis' is. I was also thinking of maybe adding a group of Cory's, but i do not want Plecos or other catfish that would eat eggs as i would like to spawn these guys. My thinking with the Cory's is that they are also daytime feeders and would not ambush the eggs at night while the parents arent able to defend them. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a few of this speices. They are an aweseom looking fish. I have only kept mine with BN plecos and boarder loaches. The spawned and some of the fry survived with out me doing anything. I kept them with HRP when they were smaller and didnt see any troubles other than the HRP spawned so much they prevented the panamense from finding a decent place to spawn themselves. Once I gave them their own tank they did fine . A few months ago however one of my females was killed by a male in his attempts to get her to spawn. She had outgrown the pvc tube i had in there that she could escape frmo him in, and i did not notice until she was too far gone to save. This is currently one of my favortie species / I too am into the archocentrus/cryptoheros species amd hope to eventualy have some others. Right not i just have the HRP the panamense and some nanoluteus.
Why not just give them a tank of their own as they deserve one IMO. Then later on when you do have small fry you could try mixing the fry with other small CA species fry and raise them up together from a young age and most likely have more success


----------



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

funny those are currently the 3 species i am keeping. I also got another nanoluteus pair tonight. The archcentrus/cryptoheros really are an underrated species. I personally have my doubts about the placements of some of the recently described species ( HRP ) but man they are a beautiful fish. On a side note, ( i know im straying from my own topic) I know someone who traveled to Panama this last summer in search of Cryptoheros Altoflavus, unfortunately with no success. I will probably end up just giving them their own tank but wanted to see what suggestions others may have.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I've had 3 young pairs spawning in a 75G tank where they were the dominant fish. I also had a pair spawning in a 6ft and taking over about half of it. They're less aggressive than a fish like sajica but probably more aggressive than nanoluteus. Apistogramma spp. tankmates might work, but I would keep any eye on them. A 40 breeder is probably fine for a compatible pair as long as the female has many hiding places.

This is one of my fish:


----------

